# PA weather for my area change within an hour



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

At 8 AM from Weather Channel:
FROM this RAIN ALERT nothing to do
Forecast for Tuesday December 20, 2011
Saint Marys, PA

PM Showers
High: 36°F
Low: 31°F

Chance of Precipitation 40%
Rainfall < 0.25 inch expected
Wind E 7 mph
Humidity 64%
More Weather Details
www.weatherchannel.com

At 9:01 AM from Weather Channel
TO this ICY PRECIPITATION ALERT Love this for Ice Control
Forecast for Tuesday December 20, 2011
Saint Marys, PA

Wintry Mix to Rain
High: 36°F
Low: 31°F

Chance of Precipitation 70%
Wind SE 12 mph
Humidity 75%
More Weather Details
www.weatherchannel.com


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Still no plow able snow yet. Just been a lot of Ice Control when temps drop below freezing.


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*National Weather Service Enhanced Radar Image Loop*

Thumbs Up

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=PBZ&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

2-5" in Johnstown tonight Tom


----------

